# jobs in Abu Dhabi?



## Zma210 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi,
I'm looking for HR jobs in abu dhabi and I have four years experience in HR Generalist and Admin mgr in American. I live in Abu dhabi now. If anyone has any job opening please let me know.
thank you.


----------

